# What is your favourite Shop?



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

What is your favourite shop and why ?


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohhh choices.....

Matalan for all those essential bits and bobs for all the family, socks, everyday undies, emergency shoes and birthday pressies for people!!
Next  cos their clothes are lovely, just cant afford them! Kids stuff is scrummy (God daughter was decked out in gorgeous next baby clothes the moment she was born!)
Brantanos.. they have shoes that fit me! ( I have tidgy feet!) and they do cheapish handbags)
Dotty P's  as they have some nice tops in there and trousers in my length! (im also short, not much hope in some of these shops where shortest leg length is 32"!!)
Asda for EVERYTHING!! we do a huge monthy main shop for a family of 4 2 cats and 1 dog for about £190. thats the freezer, tin cupboard and cleaning stuff shop!
M and Co... used to be Mackays.... also gorgeous little bubs clothes found in there regually with DD (who is 12!) going ohhhh ahhh at the lickle dresses. Also do some nice every day jeans and tops in there... DD likes Kylie although some of the clothes can be a little "old" for her

As for mens clothes...
Officers club  hands down tbh, cheap but nice clothes for chaps

ohh and I like to look in monsoon and principles but cant afford to walk through the door half the time, unless there is a sale on lol

Corrina xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Monsoon - the clothes are gorgeous (most of the time) and their shape suits mine. Only go in during the sales though   but it's on at the moment   

This is really sad but Lakeland as I love finding kitchen stuff that I hadn't realised I couldn't live without.  Off to get some balls for the washing machine that eat up tissues and dog hair  from there later.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohhh lakeland I forgot them they are brill for gadgets. If I go in just to look you can garauntee I will come out with something that will be put in a draw never to be used lol. I love gadgets... I like stuff from betterware and kleeneze aswell.. got an apple corer the other week, totally fab and means the kids can cut their own apples with it.

Book shops are another bigy for me, love my books


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh what are the balls that eat up dog fur does it work with cat fur too ? 

My favourites are:-

Amazon for books as they send soooo fast and are good value
The Works ..Again for books and the odd crafty stuff 
Colemans Craft Warehouse - Huge warehouse of crafty stuff and much cheaper than hobbycraft 
Monsoon (sale) clothes for me and little girls gorgeous scrummy clothes ..love the colours in there and nicely made
Per Una from M&S ..Again love the colours 
Next Baby/Childrens cos they are soooo cute and lovely and odd thing for me
and oooh love these little shops that have a real mixture of stuff in we have one called Home something or other and it is just crammed full of home stuff at real bargain prices 
and oooh LOVE 
John Lewis imagine doing a trolley dash round John Lewis my idea of heaven he he   and then finish off with a lovely meal in their restaurant  
Also on the childrens clothes front ..(I am always treating my friends kids) I adore Boots new range of childrens clothes ..again for the colours I love bright lovely clothes and I love e-bay too cos I love getting a bargain and outbidding people at the very last second   god I sound a total shop addict ..I am not though honest don't shop often at all apart from at Tesco lol but know what I like..

Its good to have recommendations for shops especially online ones ..anyone used any good crafty online shops?
Cat x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

oooh shops shops shops shops!!!!  

Next - their jeans fit my short fat frame!!  

Primark - fab for cheap undies, pj's and holiday clothes

New look - for a cheap going out top or shoes

Monsoon - a posh outfit for a wedding or special occasion

Debenhams - everything!

Schuh - unusual shoes

Warehouse - going out clothes

river island - good for vest tops and t shirts, also do some nice bags

i just love shopping, so any shop that sells something that fits me and i can afford it i will go in!


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

all,
Monsoon- Clothes and shoes.
Next- Clothes, PJ's and Underwear.
Faith- Shoes and Bags.
Gap- Clothes.
Riverisland- Clothes, PJ's and Bags.
Warehouse- Clothes.
SHOPS SHOPS SHOPS SHOPS.......


----------

